# Weather tomorrow 1/8 at Hunter



## Brettski (Jan 7, 2008)

It's gonna be in the mid 60's down here in Jersey...anyone got a take what the temps will be at hunter tomorrow?

weather.com says mid 40's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2008)

Brettski said:


> It's gonna be in the mid 60's down here in Jersey...anyone got a take what the temps will be at hunter tomorrow?
> 
> weather.com says mid 40's





I'm guessing maybe 50 degrees..excellent spring conditions and hero snow..I can't wait to ski Blue after work today..


----------



## SkiDog (Jan 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm guessing maybe 50 degrees..excellent spring conditions and hero snow..I can't wait to ski Blue after work today..



Until the BIG FREEZE comes in again and you're skiing boilerplate...

one of the big reasons I got out of the east is the typical January thaw.

Sorry folks...im sure you'll get the end Feb and march storms..

enjoy.

M


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2008)

*Sheesh...*



SkiDog said:


> Until the BIG FREEZE comes in again and you're skiing boilerplate...
> 
> one of the big reasons I got out of the east is the typical January thaw.
> 
> ...



We're all very happy for you. Really, we are. But please refrain from baiting us unfortunate foolish rightcoasters.... :roll:


----------



## SkiDog (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're all very happy for you. Really, we are. But please refrain from baiting us unfortunate foolish rightcoasters.... :roll:




not really baiting...just kinda stating fact.....i do feel for you guys....i always hated that thaw....

Noones foolish...you have to make your life choices yourself is all...I chose skiing and the outdoors above all else and cant say enough about it.

M


----------



## Brettski (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you reallly think it'll soften up that much?

Maybe later in the day...I'll let you know

Anyone going up for $25.00 big lift day?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 7, 2008)

SkiDog said:


> not really baiting...just kinda stating fact.....i do feel for you guys....i always hated that thaw....
> 
> Noones foolish...you have to make your life choices yourself is all...I chose skiing and the outdoors above all else and cant say enough about it.
> 
> M



I know what your saying. Winter in New England can be an emotional roller coaster ride for me. I will say that when things are right (like this year so far) life is perfect.


----------



## skidbump (Jan 7, 2008)

Spring conditions at belleayre today and warmer for tomorrow.I remember skiing in shorts last january for the thaw.


----------



## Brettski (Jan 7, 2008)

SHORTS!!!!

That's what I need to pack in the boot bag


Anyway....I'm set


----------



## Brettski (Jan 9, 2008)

temps hit 65 mid day..was 60 when I rolled into the parking lot at 9:30


----------

